# Welcome to my 1000th post



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I would like to take a moment to say its been fun here accept for just a couple weeks ago when *SOMEONE* left me a red mark or what ever you call those things for my funny about folks talkin about paintball in public. By the way I have never had the time nor the inclination!!! to leave a green mark for anyone. This stuff here takes up enough time without having to go into a sub world!! Does that make me a bad guy??


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Nik is right on your tail.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

welcome noobie....hahaha,comgrats trey,i just made 1000 posts and didnt realize it.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i am arent i? and ive only been here like 2 months!!! i have way to much time on my hands. *shrug* lol


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I have been on here for a little over 2 1/2 years. This makes 436. Yes Nik you have too much time on your hands! WOW, that must be some kind of a record or something!:spineyes:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm not sure what those green marks and red marks do anyways


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think its for reputation


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

And reputation does what?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nothing really. maybe gary could enlighten us?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Trey! man, I cant remember when I hit 1000 posts. LOL

Reputation points, or what we call greenies and reddies is like what they do on EBay. You can tell how many points by hovering over the green dots.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

And they do what?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*1000 hits*

Way to go guy! Proud of ya!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> And they do what?


They can actually get someone banned. Otherwise nothing really! Its like a reward thing for being cool and making posts that folks really like. I guess the more rep you have shows your popularity. It's rare that I give them here on the RC forum except when a new guy shows up. Im not into the rep thing. I am what I am and what really matters to me is how I live my life the way I want to! Acceptance by others means nothing if my maker doesnt like me!

BTW, Ernie Provetti gave me TWO red dots on the Trinity forum! LMAO!


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Trey, all this means is that your spending WAY to much time on the internet... lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

danthrc said:


> Trey, all this means is that your spending WAY to much time on the internet... lol


Inside joke! LMAO!

Thats a greenie! 

Opps!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to danthrc again.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Gary said:


> Inside joke! LMAO!
> 
> Thats a greenie!
> 
> ...


Did it for ya.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I been a member for about 2 1/2 years and I only have 67 posts :ac550:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jerry23 said:


> Did it for ya.


Thanks! Got yer back bro!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I dont remember who was looking for a vinyl machine. But there is a guy on sgrid selling one.

For sale: ( NON RC related sorry) 


1. Roland SV-8 Stika vinyl cutter. Comes with everything in the picture. Original box, and Roland CutStudio software included. Not positive on the vinyl lengths but there is alot there. Machine is hardly used as i just dont have the time. It is PERFECT. $425


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Lets spread the love yall! We have other sites around here and the more we help eachother out, the better it is for the hobby!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> I dont remember who was looking for a vinyl machine. But there is a guy on sgrid selling one.
> 
> For sale: ( NON RC related sorry)
> 
> 1. Roland SV-8 Stika vinyl cutter. Comes with everything in the picture. Original box, and Roland CutStudio software included. Not positive on the vinyl lengths but there is alot there. Machine is hardly used as i just dont have the time. It is PERFECT. $425


Just got off the phone with my Daughter. She has a car problem! Suddenly $700 went to 2k. 

Nothing RC for me for at least 15 years! lol

Kids now days! They cant gap a ring!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> Kids now days! They cant gap a ring!


Sure they can! The ring gap is where the ball goes, right?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

nik has almost 1000 posts already. just 89 to go. should get that by midnight


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nah, i think it will be at least 6 PM tomorrow


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I hadnt noticed! :slimer:

I cant wait till school starts again!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ill def be there before school starts!!! already at 917!! almost 20 posts a day!!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

19.18 posts per day. Dont you have toy cars to work on?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

yah, i do but ive got plenty of time. why do it now?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

.51 posts for me a day. i feel like a slacker.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

you are a slacker


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

its thursday why arnt you at work?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i remember at one time we had 192 people viewing this forum


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

just 47 more to go nik


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

jerry, your just jealous


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just cheering you on buddy. just cheering you on. GO NIK GO. GO NIK GO.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL, thanks?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

44 To Go! Cmon Nik Keep It Comin!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nah, just for you i think ill stop for a couple of days


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Whatever. you only need 42 more now. wonder if you had too much voltage going to your throttle servo?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL. where did the part about the servo come from? completely off topic.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

No. you burned up like 4 or 5 servos saturday. i was just thinkin. mighta had too many volts there sparky


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nah, i think its time for a new reciever batt. if anything there wasnt enough voltage


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

I got a lipo for my 8th. i need to get a voltage regulator for it. dont wanna do like you.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya i dont wanna get a lipo for my 1/8th yet. my battery is exposed and i dont want to blow up a battery


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

39 to go nik. you gonna make it for the regionals?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nah, dont have a good car. ill probly be there sunday to spectate. unless someone needs a pit guy


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

i dont know if i trust you touching my car. some of your bad servo voodoo might rub off on it.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

35 more


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what are you stalking me now?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dude! chill. just trying to help you along.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i was just messin with you jerry


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i guess inflection doesnt go through rite on the internet. LOL


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL. just used to people getting fed up with me i guess.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL its ok. were used to you now


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

HAHA LOL
29 to go


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

7 more nik


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

only 5 more now!!!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

you said yesterday you would do it by 6 oclock today. i think you got this covered.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet!! maybe ill wait for my 1000th at 6:01!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I DID IT!!!!! 1000!!!! by 6:00!!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

WOOHOO! Youre the awesomest coolest kid ever nik. that has to be a record. in less than 2 months. you know what this means? GET A JOB!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya...your rite....i do need a job... *hangs head and walks away* LOL


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

mission accomplished. now i feel like i can go watch tv or somthing else. i still want to see gary though lol


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

20.59 post a day now lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

wow, i need a life.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol.


----------

